# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  علاج السكتة القلبية .

## أم أروى المكية

معلومة طبية هامة جداً .
علاج السكتة القلبية إذا أتتك وأنت لوحدك .
موضوع مهم جدا جده جدا لا يحتمل التأخير. 
نرجوا الإنتباه موضوع ضروري جدا لانقاذ حياة العديد!
علاج السكته القلبيه إذا أتتك وأنت لوحدك:
(...) فجأة بدأت تشعر بألم شديد في صدرك والذي اخذ بالانتشار للاعلى لكتفك ويدك حتى فمك و انت لوحدك فعليك ان تعلم ان الشخص الذي لا ينبض قلبه بانتظام وأصبح يشعر بالاغماء فإن لديه فقط عشر ثواني قبل أن يفقد كامل وعيه.
فاذا كنت واحد من ضحايا السكتة القلبية تستطيع مساعدة نفسك عن طريق تتبع الخطوات الاتية:
الكحة بقوة شديدة وبشكل متكرر. نفس عميق يجب أن يؤخذ قبل كل كحة. والكحة يجب أن تكون عميقة وطويلة وتتكرر كل ثانيتين على الاقل بدون توقف او استسلام إلى أن تأتي المساعدة أو حتى تشعر أن القلب رجع للنبض الطبيعي .
عن طريق التنفس العميق يدخل الاكسجين إلى الرئتين أما حركة الكحة فهي تضغط على القلب وتحرك الدورة الدموية. الضغط على القلب المتولد عن الكحة يعيد النبض الطبيعي للقلب أيضاً .
منقول .....

----------


## أم محمد حسونة

❓الكحّة المتكررة ... هل تنقذ المريض من السكتة القلبية ؟!


تنتشر بين الحين والآخر رسالة صحية بين العامة وفي المنتديات وفي رسائل الايميل والجوالات ووسائل التواصل الاجتماعي مفادها أن الكحة المتكررة تمنع الاغماء وبالتالي تساعد مريض الجلطة القلبية الحادة في البقاء بوعيّه حتى وصول المساعدة الطبية ؟!! والحقيقة ان هذه الشائعة عمرها أكثر من اثنتي عشرة سنة حيث ترجع الى تاريخ يونيو 1999 وتنتشر بين فينة وأخرى على انها نصيحة طبية يتداولها الناس من الصين شرقا الى امريكا غربا....


وقد طلب مني كثير من المرضى والمهتمين بصحة القلب توضيح : هل هذه النصيحة صحيحة؟ وان لم تكن كذلك فما هو الصحيح علميا ؟






هذه الرسائل غير العلمية سبق وان انتشرت في امريكا واوروبا والامم الاخرى بلغات مختلفة...وقد أوضحت جمعية القلب الامريكيه خطأ هذه النصيحة وعوارها وخطورة نشرها بين العامة (جمعية القلب الامريكيه لا توصي باستخدام الكحة المتواصلة للإنعاش القلبي الرئوي ويجب ألا يوصى به لعامة الناس )


http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Condit...0_Article.jsp#


وحتى المجلس الاستشاري البريطاني للإنعاش القلبي يقول (لانعلم دليلا على ان الكحة المستمرة تفيد مريض الجلطة الحادة أثناء وقوعها)


http://www.resus.org.uk/pages/coughCPR.htm


إذا أحس الانسان بألم الصدر فليس صحيحاً ان لديه عشر ثوان قبل فقدان الوعي حتى ولو كانت جلطة قلبية ...ففقدان الوعي يتعلق بتوقف مرور الدم الى الدماغ وذلك قد يكون بتوقف نبضات القلب او الرجفان البطيني ونسبة حدوثه في الجلطات تعتمد على حجم الجلطة وسرعة العلاج وحجم الروافد من الشرايين الاخرى وتقل نسبتها مع مرور الوقت. 


الخطوات الصحيحة للإنعاش القلبي الرئوي في حالة توقف القلب توجد بالتفصيل على موقع وزارة الصحة السعودية على الرابط التالي 


http://www.moh.gov.sa/HealthAwarenes...naryheart.aspx


إن السكتة القلبية هي توقف القلب فجأة وبدون مقدمات وهي مايسمى موت الفجأة وليس لدى الانسان المصاب أي شيء لتفاديها لأنها لاتعطيه الفرصة!! ولكن من يشاهد سقوط المريض او يلحظ توقف قلبه وهو في المستشفى طبعا.. يستطيع بدء الانعاش القلبي الرئوي واعطاء الصدمة الكهربائية اذا امكن ونسبة رجوع قلبه الى النبض مع الانعاش الطبي المتطور في الدراسات الطبية هي 5%... وطبعا لم نقل رجوعه الى الحياة لأن القلب اذا توقف 5 دقائق فأكثر يسبب تلف الدماغ وقشرته بسبب انقطاع الدم وبالتالي تزداد نسبة حصول الوفاة الدماغية.


 الكحة المتواصلة غير مفيدة في حالة الجلطة القلبية الحادة ولا في السكتة القلبية !! لأنها في الجلطة القلبية الكحة المتواصلة تحتاج الى جهد متواصل من عضلات الحجاب الحاجز والحنجرة وعضلات الصدر مما يرفع الضغط فجأة ويزيد العبء على عضلة القلب المتأثرة بالجلطة ويزيد من استهلاك القلب للاكسجين الموجود في الدم ويقلل وصول الاكسجين للقلب بسبب قلة وقت الشهيق بسبب الكحة المتواصلة (وكل هذه الخطوات تعمل عكس ماتهدف اليه الاسعافات الاولية للقلب المتأثر بالجلطة) ولذلك فهي تضر المريض ولاتساعده.. والصحيح انه يجب على المريض الاتصال بالاسعاف وتناول حبة اسبرين وطلب المساعدة ممن هم حوله والاسترخاء في اقرب مكان حتى وصول الاسعاف واتباع توصيات الفريق الطبي المسعف على التلفون , اما في حالة السكتة القلبية فلايمكنه أصلا الكحة لأنه سيكون مغمى عليه لأنها تحدث بدون انذارات.


 في ظروف معينة وداخل مختبر قسطرة القلب وتحت مراقبة الضغط ونبضات القلب قد ينخفض الضغط عند بعض المرضى بأسباب متعددة : نقص التروية,حث العصب العاشر ,وعند انتظام نبضات القلب اللحظي فعندئذ نطلب من المريض الكحة المتواصلة لثوان حتى يرتفع الضغط مؤقتا اذا كان التأُثير لحظيا (لايتعدى ثواني معدودة على كف اليد مثل عدم انتظام في النبضات البطينية) او يتم تجهيز الادوية المناسبة لحالته او الصدمة الكهربائية وفي الغالب اذا تجاوزت ثواني معدودة فلا تنفع الكحة وقد يغمى على المريض وعندئذ نبدأ الانعاش القلبي الرئوي المتطور بالضغط على الصدر واعطاء الادوية المنشطة للقلب والصدمة الكهربائيه اذا احتاج المريض .


نتعلم مما سبق ان كثيرا ممن يقرأ المعلومات الطبية في الانترنت والايميلات كحاطب ليل قد يضر نفسه او الاخرين والصحيح انه يجب ان يعرف مصدر المعلومة اولا وثانيا حتى ولو عرف مصدر المعلومة يتم التأكد من اصحاب الاختصاص لتأكيدها او نفيها , ثم بعد ذلك للقارئ الخيار فيما يفعل .


الكحة المتواصلة اثناء الجلطة الحادة تضر القلب
☀️الانعاش القلبي الرئوي بخطواته المعروفة وليس الكحة المتواصلة هو مانوصي به عند الحاجة...

----------

